# Doxa Info



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Guys

Not sure if anyone has seen this before but this is a very interesting site

http://www.doxa300t.com/reviews.htm


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

pure unadulterated Doxa porn! :wub:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dr Peter Millar's site. He wrote the Doxa book and is a nice guy.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

If you are into or have a intrest in Doxa this site is a bookmark.

Martin


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Martin

I would love one when funds allow dont seem to see to many come up on the pre owned market people must see them as keepers :cry2:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Zephod - They come up for sale more often that you think. Put a request in the 'Wanted' thread. I did and I was contacted by a member from another forum about a week later. We did the deal in less than 10-mins and the watch was in my possession in 24 hours later.  Not bad going since I've wanted one of these watchs since I was 13 years of age :lol:

Dr. Peter Miller has recently set up a 'sales' forum so you will get dozens for sale there! Drop me a pm if you would like me to give you the direct URL.

Cheers and good luck - Stu.


----------

